

Inbox.py - Python SMTP Server for Humans - grifaton
https://github.com/kennethreitz/inbox.py

======
axell
<a onclick="SendMail('catherinee83')" class="pr" style="background-
image:url('/img/n/send1.png');">Wyślij wiadomość</a>

